# BRITAINS STRONGEST MAN u/105 & LONDONS STRONGEST MAN 2009 will NOW BE MOVED TO SUNDAY



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*BRITAINS STRONGEST MAN FINAL 2009 u/105*

*

*









*I CAN CONFIRM BRITAINS STRONGEST MAN FINAL* u/105 is to be held on Sunday 13th September 2009

*at **KRUNCH GYM, Ability house, 121 Brooker Rd, Waltham Abbey, Essex, EN9 1JH.*

*It is to be hosted outside krunch gym in the large car park areas *

*and **in conjunction with LONDONS STRONGEST MAN *run on the same day,

*organiser Lawrence Browne can be contacted on 07889854455 for info.*










*Also, see **Powershotsmag.com: The Online Strongman Magazine** and **www.krunchgym.co.uk** full info will be posted asap on these sites.*

*The event is to be run in conjunction with the Variety Club Charity and all entrance proceeds will be donated to the variety club. *

*Entrance fee on the day £3 adult, £5 couple and children u/12 £1*

*for info, events as follows (subject to change)*

*LOG PRESS 120K FOR REPS, 75 SECS*

*FARMERS WALK 130K EACH 25METRE TURN & BACK*

*AXLE DEADLIFT 275K FOR REPS, 75 SECS*

*TYRE FLIP 10 FLIPS TIMED*

*ATLAS STONES 110 - 160K STONES (5in total)*

*Prize money for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and winners of each event*

*Trophy for top 3*

*Medals for all competing*

*The event will have a cafe on site, use of the gym also available, BBQ and food stands (weather permitting!) Guests on the day , bouncy castle for the kids, warm up / cool down area for athletes along with raised viewing areas for spectators *

*__________________*

*With Thanks,*


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

see link , (click play!)


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Latest info see link

http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Essex/Waltham-Abbey/EN9/News/Local-News/136964-Krunch-Gym-to-host-Britains-Strongest-Man-Final-Sunday-13th-Sept-09


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*THIS IS THE FINAL WEEK PRIOR TO BRITAINS STRONGEST MAN FINAL U/105K AND LONDONS NOVICE & OPEN STRONGEST MAN* 

*HELD AT KRUNCH GYM, REAR OF ABILITY HOUSE, 121 BROOKER RD, WALTHAM ABBEY, ESSEX, EN9 1JH THIS SUNDAY 13TH SEPTEMBER 2009*

*STARTS AT 11AM / COMPETITORS REGISTATION 10AM*

It is not too late to enter and any competitors can still contact the show organisor, lawrence Browne on mobile 07889 854455

All other enquiries , call 01279870896

*IT WILL BE A GREAT DAY WITH ALL ENTREE FEE'S COLLECTED FOR THE CHILDRENS VARIETY CLUB CHARITY!!*

*ALL WELCOME, JUST TURN UP ON THE DAY!*


----------

